# "Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara"



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

Não sei se será aqui o local mais indicado, mas aqui vai:


> Diário de Notícias
> Sexta, 26 de Novembro de 2010
> Madeira
> Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara
> ...



fonte:http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/diario/238005/madeira/238100-meteorologistas-a-serio-dao-a-cara

Rir ou ficar bravo com este tipo de comentário!?! 
Declarações pouco felizes


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

*re: "Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara"*



jonhfx disse:


> Não sei se será aqui o local mais indicado, mas aqui vai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom eu não sei a que meteorologistas amadores se faz referência no texto mas há algo que tenho que dizer...

Porque consideras as declarações infelizes. Pelo estilo? Pelo conteúdo?

É que eu acho que de facto Vítor Prior tem razão. Nós, interessados por meteorologia somos amadores. De facto as entidades oficiais tem uma responsabilidade que nós evidentemente não temos.

De facto nós fazemos discussão de previsões, sendo que estas não são oficiais. Quando Vítor Prior diz:

"Um amador pode fazer previsões, mas se durante um ano acerta numa, é muito bom. Se falhar também não tem qualquer problema. Pode dizer que amanhã pode chover muito ou pouco e se isso acontecer ou não, para ele é indiferente." 

No fundo, e por mais cruas que possam parecer estas palavras, elas são verdadeiras. Por isso nestas páginas sempre pedimos, enquanto moderadores deste espaço, que sejamos responsáveis, rigorosos, que não caiamos nunca em exageros, e que sejamos cuidadosos com as nossas fontes. Nós poderíamos dizer as maiores alarvidades sem sermos responsabilizados. Agora é função de todos nós fazer com que isso não aconteça!

É por esta partilha, por este cuidado, por esta dedicação entusiasta sem nunca querermos ultrapassar as nossas competências como *fórum amador de meteorologia* que o MeteoPT é neste momento a maior comunidade meteorológica amadora em Portugal.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

*re: "Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara"*

Não tem nada a ver connosco, como todos aqui sabem a equipa de administração e moderadores do MeteoPT farta-se de chamar a atenção e realçar a diferença entre fazer previsões com a responsabilidade pública duma instituição como o IM e fazer previsões num fórum como este onde não existe essa responsabilidade e é muito mais fácil especular com previsões longe de serem consistentes. 

Nunca nos cansamos de alertar para essa diferença, não brincamos com coisas sérias, e aliás, como todos também sabem, nós aqui também não toleramos a critica fácil, pelo que compreendo muito bem as palavras de Vítor Prior. Como eu já várias vezes tenho dito, a violência da critica ao IM é na maioria das vezes inversamente proporcional ao conhecimento. Geralmente os mais virulentos são os que pouco ou nada percebem de meteorologia, que não conhecem toda a incerteza que pode rodear a previsão meteorológica. 

A observação que faço é que há "amadores" e "amadores", e desse ponto de vista o texto acaba por ser um pouco injusto para a maioria desta grande comunidade, apesar de não directamente visada. 

Aqui nesta casa temos um enorme respeito pelo IM e das suas competências.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

*re: "Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara"*



Vince disse:


> Não tem nada a ver connosco, como todos aqui sabem a equipa de administração e moderadores do MeteoPT farta-se de chamar a atenção e realçar a diferença entre fazer previsões com a responsabilidade pública duma instituição como o IM e fazer previsões num fórum como este onde não existe essa responsabilidade e é muito mais fácil especular com previsões longe de serem consistentes.
> 
> Nunca nos cansamos de alertar para essa diferença, não brincamos com coisas sérias, e aliás, como todos também sabem, nós aqui também não toleramos a critica fácil, pelo que compreendo muito bem as palavras de Vítor Prior. Como eu já várias vezes tenho dito, a violência da critica ao IM é na maioria das vezes inversamente proporcional ao conhecimento. Geralmente os mais virulentos são os que pouco ou nada percebem de meteorologia, que não conhecem toda a incerteza que pode rodear a previsão meteorológica.
> 
> ...



Era isso mesmo que estava a referir... há amadores e amadores, não meter tudo no mesmo "saco"


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

*re: "Meteorologistas a sério dão a cara"*

Concordo plenamente com as afirmações de Vítor Prior. Defende a instituição I.M. explicando o seu ponto de vista.

Isso dos amadores esta implícito, porque sempre que alguém se dirige a uma comunidade, sabe que regra geral, há excepções à regra, tal como aqui.
Nesta casa existem pessoas muito capazes para fazer previsões, mas também se lê cada calinada..
O tempo que levo a acompanhar este fórum já me permitiu saber quem são as pessoas mais capazes, com mais conhecimentos. São nessas pessoas que mais confio em termos de previsões.

Não esquecer que este é um fórum público, como tal a palavra amador estará sempre associada.


----------

